# Weirdo in a trenchcoat?



## YarmieTheNotSoWise (Jun 28, 2016)

Just looking for an roleplay partner, or partners with an affinity for war and stuff of that like, preferably able to detail and arent under 16 lol


----------



## Vorelover467 (Jun 29, 2016)

YarmieTheNotSoWise said:


> Well looking for nsfw or sfw rp,  Just looking for a paternal figure for a lover, or something to that term, i can detail, and hoping to find something long term with you weirdos ;")


Sure


----------

